# Safari 6.0.1 won't open certain web pages



## bjebnnby (Jan 29, 2013)

Hi,

I have just bought a new Macbook Pro (running software OS X 10.8.2) and have managed to set it all up fine, connecting to internet via an ethernet cable. When I troubleshoot, it tells me the connection seems to be working succesfully.

However, the problem is that Safari (version 6.0.1) refuses to open certain web pages. Sites like Apple.com, youtube, yahoo and BBC are all working fine, but when I try to open Facebook, hotmail, outlook, facetime, iCloud or download Flash (amongst others) it won't work, coming up with the error message 'Safari can't connect to the server'.

I have tried fiddling with proxy settings but am not really sure what to do. Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

Have you tried downloading an alternative browser such as Chrome or Firefox to see if the same problem exists?


----------



## bjebnnby (Jan 29, 2013)

Unfortunately the webpages for downloading chrome and Firefox are among the webpages that safari won't let me access..! So I'm a bit stuck for what to do...


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

Ok go in to your Utilities folder. There should be an Application in there called "Terminal"

Open that, it will give you a window that looks like a Command Prompt.

Type this: ping facebook.com

Then push enter. If your internet is working properly, you should get results showing how long it takes for facebook to respond.

To stop it from continually running, push Control + C

If you get results, then your problem is with Safari. If you get no results then we have to look somewhere else. So lets start with that.


----------



## bjebnnby (Jan 29, 2013)

Ooh okay! Just tried it, and it continuously came up with the following:


64 bytes from 69.171.234.18: icmp_seq=19 ttl=237 time=165.293 ms


..Not sure what to read into that, but I guess the fact that it did respond means the problem is with Safari?


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

Well it is more than you need to know. But that part on the end that says 165.293ms means it took 165 milliseconds for facebook.com to respond. Which means you computer can in fact connect to Facebook.com. So that narrows your issue down to Safari.

Open Safari. On your Menu Bar there is a Menu called "Safari" with an Option for "Reset Safari"

I would start with that. It will reset Safari back to how it came out of the box brand new. So if you perhaps changed a setting or something that is causing this, then it should eliminate the problem.


----------



## bjebnnby (Jan 29, 2013)

Just gave it a go but unfortunately the problem still exists I'm afraid!
Also I should add, the Mac is brand new and I only got it up and running today, so I've had this problem since I first started using Safari, rather than the problem arising after having been working fine!


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

Lets try creating a new user account on the computer and see if the problem persists there. This will tell us if the problem is in "Userspace" or "System Space".

Click on the "Apple" on the top left corner of your screen and open "System Preferences".

You will see a control panel. In the System Section there is a button for "Users and Groups".

Once in there, you should see a PLUS (+) symbol in the bottom left area. This will allow you to create a new user account. Click that. Create a new "Administrator" account (not standard user). We use an administrator account because it should have "All access".

Then log in with that account and see if the problem persists on the new account.

I am sorry this seems like a lot, but it helps to determine where the problem is.


----------



## bjebnnby (Jan 29, 2013)

Ahh just tried doing this (and even resetting Safari on this new account too) but the pages still aren't working! I can't think what else it can be.

(I really appreciate your help and patience in this, thank you so much!)


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

Is there any way you can connect to a different WiFi and try? Just to be sure.....


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

When you set it , did you check that it was set to the correct date and time/ time zone?

BG


----------



## bjebnnby (Jan 29, 2013)

Frustratingly no, the ethernet cable is my only means of internet access at the moment. Perhaps I can find a cafe/place in town with free wifi access tomorrow, and try connecting to it to see if the problem still occurs.
Would you say that if the it DOES still occur when connected to wifi, then the problem is with Safari, and if not, then it's more a problem with my internet connection..?


Yes - well, actually... I bought the Mac in the UK and shipped it over to me here in France, so a time zone difference of +1 hour. But when I set up the Mac, I did set it to the correct time zone (France) and have since changed it to UK time zone to see if it made a difference, but no...


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

If you have the problem at a Cafe, then it is for sure something going on in your computer. 

If you do not have the problem at the Cafe, then it is something with your connection at your house or router.

I just don't want to get to deep in to anything crazy until we narrow down the problem.


----------



## bjebnnby (Jan 29, 2013)

Okay no problem, I will investigate tomorrow when I find wifi, and come back with the results! Again, thank you so much for your help.


----------

